# Hospital Information from the Medicare Website



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2015)

There's some information about comparing hospitals here on this Medicare website for anyone interested.  https://www.medicare.gov/hospitalcompare/search.html 


[QUOTE] Hospital Compare-  has information about the quality of care at over 4,000 Medicare-certified hospitals- across the country. You can use Hospital Compare to find hospitals and compare the quality of their care.

The information on Hospital Compare:


Helps you make decisions about where you get your health care
Encourages hospitals to improve the quality of care they provide 
In an emergency, you should go to the nearest hospital. When you can plan ahead, discuss the information you find here with your health care provider to decide which hospital will best meet your health care needs.

Learn more in the Guide to Choosing a Hospital

Hospital Compare was created through the efforts of the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS)
, in collaboration with organizations representing consumers, hospitals, doctors, employers, accrediting organizations, and other federal agencies.[/QUOTE]


----------

